# Office 365 >  >  Worksheets templates

## mignas397

I am currently finishing up a job at the University and needed to find three Worksheets; SWOT ANALYSIS WORKSHEET, SPREADSHEET ECONOMIC FEASIBILITY AND CASH FLOW WORKSHEET (CASH FLOW). Can somebody help me? I would appreciate if someone had these worksheets to send me the link to my E mail- ................ Thank you.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, mignas397,

like stated in http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...e-urgent.html: don´rt dulolicate but most important change the title of this thread in order to get any answers. And as this is a forum expect answers to be published bere.

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## Fotis1991

* Speshul*

I noticed(more than 1 time) that you don't refresh your page before to post a reply in threads that a Mod or like now, a Senior Member asks from an Op to comply with forum rules.

I would like to ask from you to be more carefull with that as this is against rule#7 of our forum and unfortunately next time i'll have to do what rules say about that.

----------

